# huron river flatrock area



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

whats going on no new posts about the huron in a while...everyone give up or what???????i know they been killing the walleye in the detroit river but whats with the huron..i'm gonna give it a whirl this weekend..


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

pls let us know how it goes. the D river walleye gig has been so hot I haven't been back on the H in weeks. I was thinking about dragging the driftboat up north until the fall but I could make another float on the H if something is goin. 

good luck bro.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

the huron river might be high and muddy from all of this rain we have gotten lately. may be a trip wasted. the river raisin in monroe is that way....will take a few days after the rain stops to clear up.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I went last Friday up to the Flat Rock dam. Full of shad and shallow waterI just went by today and the water is overflowing the banks and muddy.

By the way the carp is in FULL swing


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Before all this rain the Raisin was on fire for some. Cats and smallies, pick the place and they where there. It has been nothing for you to get 20 to 30 fish right now in the day. Atleast for me and some others guy that I saw on the river.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

raisinrat....was that you at winchester st. dam on wednesday evening? thought it looked like you from across the water. i was fishing near the train bridge....caught 2 over 16" and 7 that were 12 to 14.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

http://www.epa.gov/glnpo/aoc/rvraisin.html


Restrictions on Fish & Wildlife Consumption


The primary impaired use in the AOC is fish consumption, due to high levels of PCBs found in fish samples. The watershed is generally dominated by non-game species. The lower portion of the river sees low fishing pressure, while the upper reaches have more pressure on game fish species. 

The PCB levels in the caged fish studies, when comparing 1988 data with 1998, show an 87% decrease. The levels of PCB in fish tissue, while lower, still exceed the trigger levels for fish consumption. The Detroit Edison corporate levy/Plum Creek area Michigan Department of Community Health caged fish studies have indicated high concentrations of PCBs in fish tissues. It is expected that fish advisories will be issued for that area. Testing for the fish contaminant monitoring program in that area is ongoing.

Currently, there is an advisory banning consumption of carp and channel catfish from the River Raisin (below the Monroe Dam). 
There are consumption advisories on black buffalo, freshwater drum (for women and children), smallmouth bass, and white bass (all below the Monroe Dam). 
Additionally, there are consumption restrictions on northern pike, carp, and redhorse sucker (for women and children) in the South Branch of the River Raisin. These consumption advisories are size-dependant, and for species lengths, the Michigan 2001 Fish Advisory guide should be consulted.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Here is the list of the other rivers in question

http://www.epa.gov/glnpo/aoc/index.html


Ashtabula River, Ohio 
Black Lagoon (Detroit River) 
Black River, Ohio 
Buffalo River, New York 
Clinton River, Michigan 
Cuyahoga River, Ohio 
Deer Lake, Michigan 
Detroit River, Michigan 
EighteenMile Creek, New York 
Grand Calumet River, Indiana 
Kalamazoo River, Michigan 
Lower Green Bay and Fox River, Wisconsin 
Manistique River, Michigan 
Maumee River, Ohio 
Menominee River, Wisconsin 
Milwaukee Estuary, Wisconsin 
Muskegon Lake, Michigan 
Niagara River, New York 
Oswego River/Harbor, New York 
Presque Isle Bay, Pennsylvania 
River Raisin, Michigan 
Rochester Embayment, New York 
Rouge River, Michigan 
Saginaw River and Bay, Michigan 
Sheboygan River, Wisconsin 
St. Clair River, Michigan 
St. Lawrence River at Massena, New York 
St. Louis River and Bay, Minnesota and Wisconsin 
St. Mary's River, Michigan 
Torch Lake, Michigan 
Waukegan Harbor, Illinois 
White Lake, Michigan


----------



## buckpole (Nov 20, 2005)

Me and two others floated the river on sat. We drifted from I-75 down to Lake Erie. We used chrome rattle traps and spoons in the 1/4 oz. weight and caught 2 smallies 2 steelies 5 silvers 2 northerns and about a dozen rockies. It depends who you ask but I think thats not bad for 5 hrs. 



P.S. About 5 p.m. same buddies and I launched at bellinger park and caught 21 eyes in 1hr 54mins.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

yea that's real respectable !!! way to go.......


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

No I didn't fish on Wednesday, I did fish on Tuesday for about 1.5 hours, after work. Got about 15 or so 7 of them where well over 15 inches. One of the guys that was also fishing down there said that I had a 5 fish limt that would have went 20lbs. Alot of those fish where spawned out females. I also got my frist larry up in that part of the river in 5 years it was small but a nice bounes. Some kid down there also pulled some nice gills out about 9 10 inches and he throw them BACK! I would have caugth more but I was fishing a new bait and was getting short strikes with it. I had about 15 hits on this bait before changeing it. I really wanted to get one on it.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

anyone see the news ...the huron is ragin'...will this wash the good fish(walleye and steelies) out of the system,and back to the lakes


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I fished the Huron 3 times in the last week and a half and only had two small rock bass to show for my efforts. Fished by Argo pond, and once at Peninsular Park in Ypsillanti. 

Anyone ever caught anything around peninsular park? I hear its good there, I went there and got skunked last week.


----------

